# My 2 Wk Old Bluberries/Big Buds-HYDRO INDOOR Garden,LOTS OF PICS-LETS HOPE FOR GIRLS!



## blueberry1 (Mar 31, 2009)

MY FIRST GROW--> A Woman's Touch?
I'm a new girl at this growing thing and PRAYING FOR GIRL PLANTS!!!
Think the setup is good, but need the advice:

Do I need to have a fan on inside this plastic tent? It warms them up if fan is off. About 54 degrees outside the tent inside my cold ass basement. About 72 degrees inside the tent near plants.
The two larger plants are 1 week older (2.5 weeks old now). Do they look small?
Brown spots appeared on larger leaves, and I think are ok....just from pouring nutes on the leaves possibly?


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Setup will be 600w HPS, 15 plants in rockwool, organic nutes, PH is currently 5.6


----------



## randk21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow thats a SWEET setup. You say 72 inside thats a good temp. With all the goodies i see just get yourself a $5 temp/humidity gauge. keep temp between 70-85max and humidity around the 60-70% range.
DON'T pour nutes on your leaves haha, thats a good reason why u have the spots. Just beneath the base around the stem is just fine. Your ducting looks really good. what do you all have there for intake and exhaust??

lastly yea you want a couple oscilating fans inside to move around the air, and more importantly push the plants around to make them strong. You don't want them falling over when hopefully they buds atop get big and heavy!


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks RandK! It's always fun to see when people post. I have a thermometer inside the tent now. I will update w/ pics in a little....think my babies are a little droopy but recovering. The intake fans are just $10 fans from Home Depot (the white walls have a window cutout), and the air will blow in from the basement. The outake blower is a Centrifugal fan.....see pics


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Brown Spots probably from nutes ontop of leaves. Think the rest of plant will be ok?


----------



## randk21 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've had problems in the past with just having (air blow in) I'm thinking of using the old dryer vent as an intake. Use a centrigufal fan and suck air from inside and literally shoot it over the canopy. Benefits I think would be enriched c02, huge amount of fresh air and lower temps.


----------



## randk21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh they look fine. There small, you won't see those leafs down the road they\ll prolly just fall off over time. nice rich colour in them, they'll be fine!


----------



## TwoupTwodwnGrower (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW your grow looks great...You def had a little more money than me to start your grow but i def will be watching i hope you stay tuned to mine too...I'll try to get a actual digi cam instead of my phone lol


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 31, 2009)

K I will stop worrying for a while. First time mom!!!!!!!
Eventually when they are planted in the larger rockwool I will turn on that bad boy fan blower and take the heat/oxygen circulating throughout the whole room and basement. Should be good.


----------



## SexyErna (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey it's nice to see another girl on here! Your set up looks great too by the way. Your plants look nice and no they don't look too small. With your basement getting so cold be careful not to let the temp get too cold when the lights are off. They can be ok with temps getting down to around 60 degrees but not much more. I have a small 10 inch fan that I can switch over to heat and adjust the temp on it too. They work very nicely and aren't too expensive. When you first start growing, over watering and nutrients are what will usually end up hurting you the most so just be careful with those. Other than that happy growing and good luck!


----------



## jo0810 (Mar 31, 2009)

for you frist time your doing great. you setup look like a pro. did u have help seting up thows thing. becuz if not i need u.


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ask me anything you want!!!! I can supply a list of purchases if you want. I did not have help...did lots of research!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had help building the setup.


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Girlfriend.......nice to see another girl too!!!!!!!! It's great to get the support from people, as well as send out the good vibes for other growers. I have had the lights on 24/7 for about 1-2 weeks. the bigger plants are 2.5 weeks old (they look small compared to other people who are at this point in the timeline). Temp 72, going to go check again because I just turned the fan off a couple hrs ago. Probably need it on to circulate more O2. I am doing 1/4 nutes now and flushing every other day or so.


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Got my Seeds from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ and 7 of them (feminized at about $10a pop!!!!!!) did not even sprout. 
anyone else buy from here ever? I'd like to do clones....have access to some great ones.

I'll let 15 grow though. Legal limit here


----------



## randk21 (Mar 31, 2009)

legal limit!? must be nice..


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 1, 2009)

What is the law for you????? 

doesn't it make you mad that California can have 99?


----------



## SSP (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello! Another girl here, welcome to RIP. I agree, your set-up looks great and very professional. We are just getting all our stuff set up now and my seeds should be here any day. That sucks that 7 of yours didn't sprout. Did you email them and let them know, maybe they will send you some freebies or give you a discount off your next order. 

I stuck some bag seeds in my germination chamber the night before last but they haven't popped yet. Just playing around with them until the real seeds get here, which I hope is soon.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah thanks for the reply SSP! I am so excited. Going to def. email the company about the seeds...hope they give me some free ones! I will end up with about 10 feminized, 5 mystery....so hoping for at least a few nice girls to be able to clone!!!!!!!
Looking forward to your setup girl......let me know when u have it.....def keep posted for new pics to come soon  !!!!!
Tasty little treat. Going to go check on my babies now


----------



## SSP (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Yummy, what strain is in the bowl? Drool! I'm down to just schwag right now and it really sucks. Thats why I'm getting into growing. Plus, I'm getting my medical license next week! Some dude had a juicy joint of something good at a party I was at a couple of weeks ago. Not sure what it was but it was tasty and I swear, I was actually tripping and its been well over a decade since I've tripped. It was some crazy stuff. 

I'm planning on cloning as well. I'd like to keep one nice mother of each strain I grown. I'm doing soil but will have a separate veg cabinet so hope to have something in flower all the time.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 1, 2009)

love drooling over this. my new bong hits SOOOOOOOOOOO SMMOOOOOTH with the nicest green. its from a friend of a friend, who grows and has been for 30 years. man i wish he would hook me up with the answers. wish i knew the strain!
my babes seem to be happier. put them on this new root stimulator instead of nutes.....+ purified water.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just got my medical permit. its nice to grow legally


----------



## SexyErna (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow now I'm even MORE jealous! I wish I lived somewhere where I could grow legally! I have a huge basment just like you where I could grow tons of plants. But because of the legal issue I have to be safe and grow in a little closet . I noticed you said that you've had your lights on 24/7 every day. Believe it or not that could be a factor in why your plants aren't the size you would like. You might want to consider leaving your light of for at "least" 4 to 6 hours a day. I leave mine off for 6 hours each day. It gives your plants a chance to rest and cool off. Plants need sleep just like we do. I'm amazed at the difference my plants show after I have had the light off too. Maybe you should test it out and see what works best. Love the pics, keep em coming! us girls gotta show those guys what we're made of! lol


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 1, 2009)

I plan to change the light cycle soon.....its ok to do 24/7 at first. You have pics? 
Thanks for the advice..its good to have a girl on this one......


----------



## ms1230203 (Apr 1, 2009)

those are some nice plants! my plants are about 2.5 weeks old and they look just like that except i dont have as nice a setup. How long are you keeping the lights on each day during vegetative growth?


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 2, 2009)

24/7 since i planted. heard this was ok and good for small plants like this.......eventually going to switch


----------



## stoney6283 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey blueberry1... Nice plants and grow room setup. I always start my seedlings with 24 hours of light. Usually until the small round leaves (seed leaves) turn brown. Most will say you can veg under 24 hours of light indefinitely, but electricity isn't cheap. In my setup I have the traditional veg 18x6 and flower 12x12. But I start my seedlings under my bathroom sink with a cheap under counter florescent light from target and a heating mat with a few towels for a heat buffer. That way the more expensive HID lights are on the bare minimum and my seedlings are very close to me to baby along the way. GL with your grow!


----------



## TwoupTwodwnGrower (Apr 2, 2009)

Blueberry Howd you get a medical grower cert.......


----------



## SSP (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking good!! I have 2 bag seeds that sprouted last night. Really wish the good seeds would arrive!

I'm going next Tuesday to get my medical certificate. If I've read the law correctly for my state, I will legally be able to grow 12 plants. If you go to the THC foundation web site, it will tell you what states are legal and how to go about it. All I had to do was send chart noted from my doctors files to the THC clinic, their doctor reviewed them and pre-approved me. Apparently they will fill out the needed paperwork at my appointment next week and as soon as I have proof of mailing to the state, I should be legal. It can take up to 30 days to get the actual card.


----------



## SSP (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, I also wanted to say I've heard good things about the SuperThrive, I bought some last week. I'm trying to buy some things every week so as not to have to come up with a big lump of cash atonce!


----------



## MR GOODSTUFF45 (Apr 2, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> 24/7 since i planted. heard this was ok and good for small plants like this.......eventually going to switch


to each their own. either way works. Welcome to RIU  Your setup is pretty sweet. Well done. Check mine out if you get a chance. I ve got a couple shots of my blueberry babies, 1 of which is completely retarded. 
I am eager to see your progress. subscribed


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Ive got some fem blueberry bout the same age as yours. 
Also got widow , big bud , and heavy duty fruity clones, that all have pre floweres.
Damn nice equipment there Bberry1. Wish they had poured a basement here instead of a headbanging crawl space. Oh well my g-rage works fine


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking sick over here blue, hope everything goes as smooth as the bud in that bowl you were hitting. Best of luck I'll be watching. 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 2, 2009)

TileMaster-------"Ive got some fem blueberry bout the same age as yours."
--Are those the bigger plants? They are huge for being 2.5 weeks old!!!!!! Nice man...i will be watching yours too


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 2, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> looking sick over here blue, hope everything goes as smooth as the bud in that bowl you were hitting. Best of luck i'll be watching.
> 
> peace



thank u!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 2, 2009)

TwoupTwodwnGrower said:


> Blueberry Howd you get a medical grower cert.......


You can get your permit that way, but remember to check the qualifying conditions...every state has different rules.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 2, 2009)

stoney6283 said:


> Hey blueberry1... Nice plants and grow room setup. I always start my seedlings with 24 hours of light. Usually until the small round leaves (seed leaves) turn brown...
> 
> Nice man. Welcome to RIU. Keep posted for more pics.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 2, 2009)

no the thick little sprouts are the fem blueberry. The bigger ones are cuttings, that have been put in soil, about the timen the sprouts germed. They are 3 widows, 1 heavy duty fruity, 1 big bud, in addition 2 the 3 fem blues i started. we should take some comparison pics in a month , see how much bigger ur hydro versions of the blue are to my soil counterparts




blueberry1 said:


> stoney6283 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey blueberry1... Nice plants and grow room setup. I always start my seedlings with 24 hours of light. Usually until the small round leaves (seed leaves) turn brown...
> ...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 2, 2009)

I soooooooo can not wait till I'm done with college to move to colorado. I am quilfied to get a card just in my state cause its not decrimed. I live in Florida with all the Geriatrics (sp) lol. Stop by my grow. Things have changed drastically but read the whole journal it'll make sense. Link is in my signature. 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> no the thick little sprouts are the fem blueberry. The bigger ones are cuttings, that have been put in soil, about the timen the sprouts germed. They are 3 widows, 1 heavy duty fruity, 1 big bud, in addition 2 the 3 fem blues i started. we should take some comparison pics in a month , see how much bigger ur hydro versions of the blue are to my soil counterparts
> 
> 
> OH MAN!!!!!! That would be fun....let's do it. They seem the same age so yeah  I will be updating every week or so, lets say every Monday I will add more pics, if I remember!!!!!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 3, 2009)

you should buy yet another 600hps. thats a lot of space ya know. i think that 200-300 hundred you'd spend on that would make up all the other expenses youve dumped in2 sys. I have a 600 and a 400hps runnin in a space half of what u got. just an idea. 



blueberry1 said:


> tilemaster said:
> 
> 
> > no the thick little sprouts are the fem blueberry. The bigger ones are cuttings, that have been put in soil, about the timen the sprouts germed. They are 3 widows, 1 heavy duty fruity, 1 big bud, in addition 2 the 3 fem blues i started. we should take some comparison pics in a month , see how much bigger ur hydro versions of the blue are to my soil counterparts
> ...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 3, 2009)

Your setup looks great tilemaster. You got a journal going?


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Green Fire wut up! No journal yet. just a cple of frantic posts wen i was first settn up on the new 1. Its been at least a year since I had a indoor setup. Nice to be back. All elbs in house Ya Ya. I got about 12 going right now. White widow, HDF, Big bud, and Blueberry. Only the Blue was started from seed, so all the clones are about ready for flowering, but Im gonna wait a month to let the blues catch up. Venallation needs tweaked a little, but other than that im pretty sound. (prob wait till it get stinky be4 i do n e thing else) then ill buy a carbon scrubber.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya carbon scrubbers are freaking wonderful I love them. Hope all goes well. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Green Fire wuz checkn ur shit out.  ur bringin that florida heat huh. why cant u still use hid's and just use a portable a/c unit. Its funny i have the opposite problem. Im scared to switch 2 12/12 cause im afraid my temps will drop way off during off time. Fucking winter 6 months out the year seems like. sry 2 interupt BlueBerryGurl


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 3, 2009)

We can continue in my journal tilemaster I'll explain why I can't use the HID at the momment there.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 3, 2009)

Niceee. scribed.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 4, 2009)

subscribed... blueberry growers unite... + rep .. great start


----------



## pigpen (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey man great looking grow I have 1 blue berry about 4 weeks into flower


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks good, +rep stop by and check out my journal


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 4, 2009)

No problem guys.....its all good. We are all in this to chat with eachother, not just me  I hope you all stay TUNED!!!! I will have new pics tomorrow or Monday....the babes are looking GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!
~Peace~


----------



## doniawon (Apr 4, 2009)

have you guys seen that dutch passion blueberry x big bud (may have been skunk) video on youtube.. them are monsters eh..?


----------



## mustang1965 (Apr 4, 2009)

wow really nice set up, I never see indoor product lol, I will try it growing myself, 
thanks for inform 

from philippines


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 6, 2009)

*new pics tonight.......stay tuned
*


----------



## pigpen (Apr 6, 2009)

bring it blue berry I got my lube ready =)


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 6, 2009)

nice set up wow!!! got morwe money then me


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 6, 2009)

Damn wheres the pics?


----------



## dynamitejack (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice Grow!


----------



## pigpen (Apr 7, 2009)

he just teases with promisses of pics =(


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he is a she bro.


----------



## DaveWood754 (Apr 7, 2009)

nice set-up, i hope my plants look that way at 2wks....


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 7, 2009)

True that...I'm a girl working this whole growing thing. I hope the outcome is as good as these pics, in the end. Sorry the plants aren't as huge as expected!! The 2 big ones are 3 weeks

They are on their 5th or 6th Tier. Growing nicely.

PH=5.6, Temp @ 72-78 degrees, Humidity 65%

Watering every 2 days w/ Superthrive, Seaweed mix and 1/4 nutes. We are using purified RAIN WATER NOW!!!!!! See if there is a difference. And they are going to be put under their Metal H. light soon.....TOO excited.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 7, 2009)

The one older that had the spots........well those leaves are now turning yellow and dying off....its ok bc they are the 2nd tier. The rest are about 2 weeks, 2 days old. Kinda tiny???


----------



## motoracer110 (Apr 7, 2009)

scribed. very nice setup you got there. you will be turning out some great smoke


----------



## thefeast (Apr 7, 2009)

Sub+ and rep+

using rain water....must be from the same state....lol
i'll be lurking around...
how far are your lights?


----------



## largo2345 (Apr 7, 2009)

will blue berry smell like blueberry when flowering or smell like regular weed growing?


----------



## largo2345 (Apr 7, 2009)

will blueberry smell bad when flowering ?


----------



## thefeast (Apr 7, 2009)

largo2345 said:


> will blueberry smell bad when flowering ?


 
It should smell sweeter but will still have the "weed" smell....shouldnt be like sourdesil or skunk.....

just a quick answer someone on here whos got a berry strain going should be able to help you more.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 7, 2009)

Looking good there blue. A lil stretch but shouldn't hurt make sure your T-5 is 2-3 inches away from the tops to stop stretching other than that you look good. Keep up the good work sista

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey greenfire. thanks for that....they are about 2-3inches right now from the lights. Seems like the plants are kinda small for their ages. The leaves are turning yellowish from the inside out so wondering if we have our nutes on. more soon.........


----------



## thefeast (Apr 7, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> .... The leaves are turning yellowish from the inside out so wondering if we have our nutes on. more soon.........


pics
might help


----------



## 420Ben (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Blueberry1 you have a very nice setup, im also growing a blueberry(fem) sprout atm. I was wondering what are those spots on the leaves? i have the same problem and i hope its not like a disease or fungus. The spots aren't on my blueberry its on a diffrent plant and its 1 1/2 months into veg...i started to get those spots not too long ago >.<


----------



## TwoupTwodwnGrower (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good Blue hopefully my first grow will be as good as yours.....I had some problems with my seedlings i think i buried them to deep...but this morn i dug them up and re planted them a little shallower in the soil


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmmm.SO yeah I'm using rain water now...off and on. Not sure if that will make a difference. I'm feeding it SuperThrive, Seaweed & Nutes........ I keep getting those spots, as well as browning around the tips. BUT, I think the spots are from water (nutes) getting on the leaves and then the lights burn them and they die off. New growth seems to be fine. Do you have pics 420Ben?????

The roots are going crazy, but we aren't setup electrically yet so we can't do the transplanting!!!!! I'm anxious.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 8, 2009)

You took them out after they sprouted, to replant?? I hope they are ok. The root becomes very delicate. Man I am sooo behind on the transplants...some of the roots are coming out of the sides and reaching up toward the light and turning brown..just a few....but is that a bad sign? Should I just transplant those pups? I'll upload a pic of my strange leaf browning thing, seems to happen from the center of the tip area of the leaf, then spreads outward to the rest of it. I'm probably over-reacting, but the brown spots seem to start small on newer growth, then spread.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 8, 2009)

Heres my progress pics blue. Um the big ones where clones from some1 on 3/18

the Lil sprouts whered germed around March 14th and where sprouted by the 18th when i recieved the clones. So everythings at about 3 weeks in. Your blues looks way biggertile


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Your babes look pretty good. What tier are they on?


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 8, 2009)

like 4th and 5th tier, stayn pretty squat



blueberry1 said:


> Your babes look pretty good. What tier are they on?


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> like 4th and 5th tier, stayn pretty squat


Seems alright. What are you feeding? I forgot -


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 8, 2009)

eyy whats goin on blue... if you think you should transplant.....then you should.. 3 weeks in a single rockwool that size and a lil perlite doesnt seem like enough space. pot them up. or throw um in your hydro system.. lookin good [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin--------->I know!! I would if I could....our electricity is all F-ed up right now...so not ready for our 600w mh light!!!!!!!!! Getting help on it today hopefully. I'm really trying to not sit here and twiddle my thumbs


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 8, 2009)

yea. i hear ya. im jack hammering up my entire basemant floor. while my grow room(s) are running, and im trying to move down there.lol
600W mh will do those ladies right though...anyways whatr you gonna transplant them into. i cant remember if your hydro or soil?? [email protected]


----------



## delusion (Apr 8, 2009)

How do you learn to set up a grow room so intriquet? Is there a video out there somewhere to show me a step by step because what i had in mind is so kindergarden next to something like this.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 9, 2009)

the clones i got from outside source, that are bigger, are being fed 2x week. 1x w/ st8 water, and the other a premix of advanced nutes, grow micro and bloom. not sure wut my ration is truthfully. my Blueberry sprouts are just on water for another cple weeks.i posted my pics on another thread, entittled hows my indoor look? the only response i got was they look scraagggly........? blabhhhahablblbhaha wut the fuck ever. see how well critisizm works on me






delusion said:


> How do you learn to set up a grow room so intriquet? Is there a video out there somewhere to show me a step by step because what i had in mind is so kindergarden next to something like this.


----------



## Black SS (Apr 9, 2009)

*Nice setup... I hope you have great success w/ your grow... you inspirer me. Thanks again *


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> yea. i hear ya. im jack hammering up my entire basemant floor. while my grow room(s) are running, and im trying to move down there.lol
> 600W mh will do those ladies right though...anyways whatr you gonna transplant them into. i cant remember if your hydro or soil?? [email protected]


Nice..its kinda hard ha?? I'm transplanting into Hydro Rockwool TODAY! All 15 little girsl--They are SO ready for more space to grow!


----------



## thefeast (Apr 9, 2009)

good luck....be gental. lol


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 9, 2009)

ayyyy. there gonna love ya for it..... so iassume you got the MH running?? [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 9, 2009)

delusion said:


> How do you learn to set up a grow room so intriquet? Is there a video out there somewhere to show me a step by step because what i had in mind is so kindergarden next to something like this.


Hey thanks for asking! I used the grow DVD called "Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD." It is packed with all the information you need to setup a grow room and grow the greens 

I also have a book but its so old. You can get creative and do it so simply though. I have it all setup with pullies to make it easier to adjust the lighting. Basically all that is used is:
~Bunch of 2x4s
~Milar paper for the walls (white IS BEST!!!!!!! reflects like 95% of the light)
~Staple gun for the walls
~Light/Ballast/Outake blower, intake fans
~strong plastic or material that will not absorb water, that you can place as your table for the plants. This can be set at an angle and the water will drain naturally into a drain down to a bucket of water. 
~An automatic timer can be setup for a drip system...where the plants can be watered 2-3x/day
~drip system


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> the clones i got from outside source, that are bigger, are being fed 2x week. 1x w/ st8 water, and the other a premix of advanced nutes, grow micro and bloom. not sure wut my ration is truthfully. my Blueberry sprouts are just on water for another cple weeks.i posted my pics on another thread, entittled hows my indoor look? the only response i got was they look scraagggly........? blabhhhahablblbhaha wut the fuck ever. see how well critisizm works on me


AHHH!!! don't take it personally!! I had a run-in with someone today similar, and seriously who cares what people think!!!!!!!! I'm gonna go check em out. I'm shocked you only have to water 2x/week..probably the soil. Rockwool dries out very fast. I gave all my little sprouts nutes to start...because it was recomended. I hope that didn't screw them up!!!!


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Black SS said:


> *Nice setup... I hope you have great success w/ your grow... you inspirer me. Thanks again *


Let me in on any questions you have! And stay posted  

Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey all. I know I upload alot of pics, but I promise the next ones will be individual of the transplanted babes, maybe in about a week when they are established. *I have been making lots of noise about the color/browning on the leaves of a few of my girls, and want to know if ANYONE has advice!?? THANK U you guys are awesome! Any girls staying tuned these days? *


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 9, 2009)

How often are you watering?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 9, 2009)

i'm not exactly sure what that is, but i had a little of it on my last grow and i just flushed, and then watched it, it eventually went away...as long as you're conditions are close to perfect, your soil ph isn't off and your water is pure you should be fine...

gkn


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Every 2 days...seems to be good. What do you think the issue is? I appreciate it!!!!!!!


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 9, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> i'm not exactly sure what that is, but i had a little of it on my last grow and i just flushed, and then watched it, it eventually went away...as long as you're conditions are close to perfect, your soil ph isn't off and your water is pure you should be fine...
> 
> gkn


seems like my conditions couldn't be any more perfect. I may just be off w/ the nutes i'm giving them...possibly combining all the stuff together might have shocked it. Seems hard to figure it out. All i think is a nitrogen def. but not sure.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 9, 2009)

I can see PURPLE stems tell tell signs of Nitrogen deff. Get them babies some nutes. You can start with nutrients by the third set of real leaves. Give them a 1/4-1/2 dose first time and then slowly get to full strength. They will recover in no time. 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 9, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I can see PURPLE stems tell tell signs of Nitrogen deff. Get them babies some nutes. You can start with nutrients by the third set of real leaves. Give them a 1/4-1/2 dose first time and then slowly get to full strength. They will recover in no time.
> 
> Peace


THANKS!!!!!!!!! Maybe I should start upping the nutes? I'm doing 1/4 of dose....and have been since they were little sprouts. Flushing every so often, but just the nutes every 2 days since they having been growing. Is the YELLOWING and the BROWN coloring the same ISSUE?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yellowing yes brown no I think maybe the onset signs of MG deff. What kind of hydro set up are you using again? You said watering? Or are you soiless?


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hydro w/ rockwool, not soil. Magnesium? i've read that too..someone told me not to worry about it!!!!!! maybe i will flush w/ a little epsom salt after trying the nitrogen uptake


----------



## delusion (Apr 9, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> Hey thanks for asking! I used the grow DVD called "Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD." It is packed with all the information you need to setup a grow room and grow the greens
> 
> I also have a book but its so old. You can get creative and do it so simply though. I have it all setup with pullies to make it easier to adjust the lighting. Basically all that is used is:
> ~Bunch of 2x4s
> ...


I have that dvd put it doesnt get into any methods orther than dirt, where can i find a good one for that kind of setup? Thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 9, 2009)

delusion said:


> I have that dvd put it doesnt get into any methods orther than dirt, where can i find a good one for that kind of setup? Thanks for getting back to me!


AH!! Really??? HHHHHHHM>>> Lots of stuff on the internet but I don't know another DVD for my setup. We literally just made it up just to be efficient.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 9, 2009)

Shit i sprayed my seedlings after set 3 of leaves with dilute A/N nutes , same shit ive been using on the older rooted clones, and it seemed to burn the shit out of my lil blueberrys, i have no explanation, other than i might have overwatered, but i had yellowing, and then downright brown crispness crawl up each set of new leaves.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 9, 2009)

I heard blueberry doesn't like nutrients that much go really really easy on them. Burn really easy if not.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Shit i sprayed my seedlings after set 3 of leaves with dilute A/N nutes , same shit ive been using on the older rooted clones, and it seemed to burn the shit out of my lil blueberrys, i have no explanation, other than i might have overwatered, but i had yellowing, and then downright brown crispness crawl up each set of new leaves.


what AN nutes were you usin [email protected]


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 9, 2009)

using advanced nutrients grow / bloom/ mircro/ tarantual bacteria/ enzyme spell*

small seedlings are blueberry.

lrger, are clones rooted 3 weeks ago in soil, widow,heavy duty fruity, big bud.

Blue ur's def look alot taller then my blues for sure. we both have yellowing, i got my stock fem blueberry from bc bud depot, where'd urs come from? Sup GReen Fire?



Jtoth3ustin said:


> what AN nutes were you usin [email protected]


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 9, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> Every 2 days...seems to be good. What do you think the issue is? I appreciate it!!!!!!!


Hard to say, yellowing moving up usually indicates a nitrogen def. Brown spotting is indicative of a root zone issue. Change one factor at a time and see how you plants respond. I would up the nutes a bit and see if you can cut back on watering a bit. Sometimes those seaweed and kelp extracts can cause a bit of burning as well. Good luck let me know how it works out.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 10, 2009)

ah!poor girls!!!! I feel you man. Seriously don't know what is up. Mine turned yellow, from under nuting, yours yellow from over-nuting!?You didn't spray the leaves, right?

ROOT ZONE ISSUE>....CAN THAT BE FIXED ONCE STARTED!?!??!?! THEY WERE REALLYYYYYYYYYYYYY NEEDING TO BE TRANSPLANTED!!!!! I WAS OVERLY LATE ON IT!

_*SUPPORTERS!!!!!!!
PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!!!!! ANY WAY TO MAKE THE WATER SPREAD TO WHOLE ROCKWOOL???? SEEMS TO JUST DRAIN STRAIGHT DOWN, BYPASSING MUCH OF THE ROCKWOOL CUBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THINK I SHOULD BRING THE LIGHTS LOWER TOO?*_

Here ya go....my tiny Sea of Green. ENJOY 
PH: 6.2
PPM-470
Humidity !????
Temp---around 60-70 degrees (i know, i can't get it any warmer right now)


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Does everyone want individual pics so we can track??? OR is that too much for ya??

I will track on my own but if you want to see all 15 babes, lemme know.


----------



## thefeast (Apr 10, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> PH: 6.2



thats to high....try just under 6.0


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 10, 2009)

The ph is a factor and also the Temp it is way to cold in there. Do you have your light hooked up to an exhaust fan? If so try recycling the air in the grow room to keep it a lil warmer. I know the 400w's with the cool tube on you can put it as close to like 15 inches away as where without its like 22 inches or something. Lower the light slowly to see how close you can get without burning. Get those temps up and the Ph down below 6.0.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok I can see you have an exhaust set up on the light. Blow that back down in the grow room to raise temps a lil. For veg you want mid to low 80's. Think of how hot it gets in the summer time. These plants can withstand pretty high temps during veg.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 10, 2009)

GreenFire you might be my savior. 80 degrees...I know...but that might be REALLY hard to do. Might need a space heater which sucks cuz i'd have to heat the entire freakin basement!!!!! Right now I have the air blowing OUT completely, and it is WARM AIR being lost!!!!! So I'm going to send that air back into the room...see what that does. Do you think that will affect the FRESH AIR quality? Or should I just have my small fan blowing in 57 degree air from the basement room? Think that might be too cool to have blowing in. The temperature is the only issue right now!!!!!!!!!! Also, our stupid expensive PPM/PH tester is being confused by all the other crap plugged into the electric strip... had a problem like that before? It probably just needs to be on its own strip.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 10, 2009)

up here in NY its gettin pretty nice out for early spring. i run the exhaust from my hood right into my room. it gets some real fresh air to the babies... or if temps are your problem.. then just put your hoods exhuast on a timer. that works too.. [email protected]


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 10, 2009)

If the plants are in the basement then that is PLENTY of fresh air space. It gets refreshed on its own wether you think it does or not. Recycling your air should get those temps up a little bit. If you can afford one get one of those C.A.P. temp controllers. I think they are like close to 100.00 us dollars. It has a thermometer (sp) on a wire throw the wire just under the light and set the controller on like 75 or something. You can set the on off times to whatever temp you think you can acheive. 

The timer will work also but not as reliable for maintaing a steady temp. I have a radiator type space heater that works well for when I'm drying my buds out the last two days in the box, should raise your temps pretty decently.

What kind of ph/tds meter do you have? Hope its not one of those TRIMETERS. I've heard alot of really bad things about them. I personally don't have any ph or tds pens. I'm sticking with soil for a couple more runs.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey TILE---How are your bluberries doing after that shock!!??!? the others looked ok..just that one looked sick


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 10, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> The timer will work also but not as reliable for maintaing a steady temp. I have a radiator type space heater that works well for when I'm drying my buds out the last two days in the box, should raise your temps pretty decently.
> 
> What kind of ph/tds meter do you have? Hope its not one of those TRIMETERS. I've heard alot of really bad things about them. I personally don't have any ph or tds pens. I'm sticking with soil for a couple more runs.


*I have a PH/TDS Hannah Instruments meter...which was like $160 and it SUCKS!!! Totally confused by all the other electricity from the light/blower/etc. RETURNING IT TODAY, and going to just use a cheap ph tester. How do you test the PH & PPM of your nutes?

I have been reading alot about IDEAL climate ranges and found the following:
Hum: 50-70%
Temp: Day @ 73-82, Night @ 54-73
~IDEAL TEMP: Day @ 78, Night @ 68. (will bring highest yield)
Ph: 5.5-5.8
PPM: 400-1000 of nutes
*


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 10, 2009)

on the bottle of your nutes. it should say the ppm per tsp etc.. or might have it as the ppm of each ingredient then you just add it [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> on the bottle of your nutes. it should say the ppm per tsp etc.. or might have it as the ppm of each ingredient then you just add it [email protected]


oh.... I was asking GreenFire how he tests his PH & PPM in his soil? Vs. my Hydro...which I have to figure out a new way to test that since my meter doesnt work anymore.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 10, 2009)

whoops. my bad..


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 10, 2009)

There doing alright, that 1 thats really burnt, was the healthiest 1 and fattest at first. i think its a root issue, i orginally cut the bottom of the small contanier it was sitting in off, and did like an elevated transplant in2 a bigger contanier, then 2 days latter i wasnt digging havent 2 containers stuck together, and i think i might have broke some of the new root growth yanking it back out, and then taking the root ball out of the smaller container for a more traditional transplant. other than that i dont know wut would have shocked it like that. i notice my tap ph is high like 7 and up. tryn to correct that , but the vial drops color chart is kinda retarded or maybe i am. 




Jtoth3ustin said:


> whoops. my bad..


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 10, 2009)

yea. the liquid test kits are so annoying. im waiting for my next crop to get an electric one. get that extra assurance that its 6.5. instead of thinking " is it green yellow, or yellow green". hah [email protected]


----------



## edux10 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey, some of those pics look like my plants when I was having some trouble. 

I tried many things, at first look one would probably think mg/cal deff or maybe phosperous. Adding anything to the water was the worst thing in my case.

You could be 100% different but what helped me out and turned them around almost right away was the room.

There was some thread in the FAQ that said something about Bad Room Syndrome. im not really sure about your situation but when my plants looked lilke that I rigged a fan into my hydroHut (soon to be replaced by a vortex blower). So I have a fan blowing cool fresh air in and one exhausting it thru a carbon filter (odor sock, cheap but works)

so I would say make sure your room is in good shape before wasting money on more nutes and time changing them all out. is there fresh air when the lights are off? My room had everything turn off when my light turned off. NOT GOOD.

If you can upgrade to CO2 and an A/c ideally but most people cant afford to just go out and spend a grand like that, so do what you can on using fans to move FRESH air into the room. If the air is COOL that is even better, but even if you have Warm (not hot) air comming in, that is wwwwaaaaayyy better than having stale air staying.

Nute and PH stuff seems to happen really slow but if you sufficatte a plant if will go bad in 24hrs. you will see it getting yellow and not looking good.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 10, 2009)

edux10 said:


> hey, some of those pics look like my plants when I was having some trouble.
> 
> I tried many things, at first look one would probably think mg/cal deff or maybe phosperous. Adding anything to the water was the worst thing in my case.
> 
> ...


Hmm... well I have a problem with the room being tooooo COLD, so having A/C would not be good. I have fresh air coming into the room..its in a large basement. The light blower in now re-circulating the warm air. I have an in-take fan for the room that brings in the air from the basement. So far the lights have been on 24/7, so i'm worried about it getting too cold when the lights are OFF. I think I was under-nuting..so upped the Nitro and everything else


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> yea. the liquid test kits are so annoying. im waiting for my next crop to get an electric one. get that extra assurance that its 6.5. instead of thinking " is it green yellow, or yellow green". hah [email protected]


I try to keep my PH between 5.4 & 6.... ideal for Hydro. I think Soil is higher


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 11, 2009)

ye its somthing like 5.6 - 6.5.. hydro is 5.3 - 6.2... ive always wondered. do ya think its better to be too high, or too [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 11, 2009)

::::::::::UPDATES ON TRANSPLANT::::::::::
The NEW growth looks OK, but some of them have a LITTLE browning on the edges. I don't think that i am nute-burning since its been at such low strenth. GOT NUTES AT A LOCAL HYDRO STORE. THEY AREN'T FOUND ON THE INTERNET. Called "Blu Moon". SEE CONTENT BELOW AND PLEASE COMMMENT.......IS THIS ENOUGH NUTRIENTS FOR MY BABES!?????????????

*Part #1, 0-1-3:*
Total Nitrogen. 0%
1% Nitrate Nitrogen
Available Phosphoric Acid: 1%
Soluble Potash: 3%
Magnesium: .5%

*Part #2, 1-0-0:*
Total Nitrogen: 1%
1 % Nitrate Nitrogen
Iron: .1%

WHY IS THERE NO CALCIUM OR ANY OTHER ELEMENTS?


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 11, 2009)

Exactly how old are ur babies and their from seed right? and which seed comp? fem right?


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Got the Seeds fromm Marijuana Seeds.nl.... I ordered 20 Fem. Seeds, 1/2 blue 1/2 big bud. I was extremely unhappy with how they sprouted. I lost 9 fem. seeds bc they didnt sprout!!!!!!! The company said they would give some free in my next order and i said, "no...i'm not EVER ordering from you again...you should replace the ones that i lost $100 from!!!!!!"* Anyway, figured out today that the person who gave me the nutes.....I want to wrangle. MY NUTES ARE TOTALLY DEFICIENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont know what the F...but I'm switching to some way better nutes that my friend is using.*


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 11, 2009)

u dont have access 2 clones where your at?


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> u dont have access 2 clones where your at?


hell ya i do....Found that out AFTER I got the seeds!!!!! I can get clones that are like 3 weeks old and totally healthy....but we are trying hydro rockwool first.

i know........ i know...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 11, 2009)

Blue get some more potent nutes I mean for real. Even my organic nutes have a higher N percentage. I won't use anything but organic also. I test my the ph of my soil with a soil ph tester from my local hydro store, I test the water with the old school liquid General Hydro Liquid ph test kit. Money doesn't come very easy right now so anything that can save me money will work. I know its like 30% estimation but ay I'm prepared to deal with it. So far I have nothing but real good GREEN growth so no worries over here. Get you some quality nutrients though foreal. Personally I suggest BMO or Blue Mountain Organics. You can find them on EBAY by searching BMO. I can see money is obvisouly no problem for you but the nutes are priced VERY VERY good and I can honestly say they WORK and customer service is freaking outstanding. Hope this helps blue keep it real. 

Peace


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 11, 2009)

Another thing Blue, are you going to be topping your plants? I hope so I've read many a threads on blueberry and they produce ALOT more when topped. Let me know girl. 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 11, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Blue get some more potent nutes I mean for real. Even my organic nutes have a higher N percentage. I won't use anything but organic also. I test my the ph of my soil with a soil ph tester from my local hydro store, I test the water with the old school liquid General Hydro Liquid ph test kit. Money doesn't come very easy right now so anything that can save me money will work. I know its like 30% estimation but ay I'm prepared to deal with it. So far I have nothing but real good GREEN growth so no worries over here. Get you some quality nutrients though foreal. Personally I suggest BMO or Blue Mountain Organics. You can find them on EBAY by searching BMO. I can see money is obvisouly no problem for you but the nutes are priced VERY VERY good and I can honestly say they WORK and customer service is freaking outstanding. Hope this helps blue keep it real.
> 
> Peace


Hey I know man I got totally scammed. Given FREE nutes for buying tons of crap at the Hydro store, and they said people swear by em. SO LAME!! Going to flush the next couple o days and slowly re-intro new nutes. Money is an issue now that i've gone overboard. Those BMO nutes look AWESOME!!!! They also carry a shitload of deliciious looking raw/organic foods. YUM. I don't know if mine are organic, unfortunately. Just going with the ones my friend uses.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ya what they didn't tell you was people swear by them for seedlings. Those are great for starting seeds and what not but not anything else. Sucks about going a little overboard. First grows can do that sometimes but ay it will all come soon enough. If you ever do buy from BMO get the 4 pack deal that they have its the best way to go. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 12, 2009)

if 9 out of 20 didnt sprout, by the way thats not bad, i had problems with fem be4 and had like only 3 of 12 or some shit, u almost had 50%. 
well if u had expected 100% ud have 20 babies right? go pick up 9 clones to make up for the shittness. they be ready to bud quick if there healthy clones. Ive always grown my outdoor from bagseed, its always been decent. i had a hydro grow lst year , with bagseed, that was alright. Now im using clones, with the addition of some blue berry fem seeds i germinated a full week be4 getting the clones. All five clones that i picked up are showing preflowers, and the correct alternative branching to be thrown in2 12/12. I would say the seeds are at the very least 1 month behind the game. While thats all good and all, it just goes to show that clones are faster no matter wut. and trust me i payed over 125 for those fem seeds. i think it all breaks down to simple patience, i wasnt patient enought 1 day so i online ordered seeds, when if i had waited i could have gotten clones on the next buisness day. so instead i waited forever for postal mail. does that make sense, impatience can fuck me up w./ everything. Oh and im taking the majority's preference, and when my nutes run out im switchn 2 fox farm. blue do u have a seperate veg room?


----------



## Hatfield725 (Apr 12, 2009)

You definitely have a Nitrogen deficiency. It doesn't look to bad but you need to do something about it. The nutes that they gave you should be fine. You might need to get a supplement nut to add with them. But the problem you have now is not calcium or magnesium but Nitrogen. This means that you need to look at the solution that you are using to water with now. I didn't read all of your thread so I will just get to it. You need to change the water out that you use about once every week or two depending on how much water it is. I don't use a ppm meter I just wing it. With your plants showing that much of a problem you might want to try and bust your nut levels to the aggressive growth level or just under it. Flushing the plants will just take more of the nutrients out of them witch is not a good idea. You should be whatering about 5 times a day for about 5 to 10 min. You should also go and get drip valves for the ends of the hoses from lowes. They are in the irrigation area. I hope this helps some. I say your post in the White Widow grow and thought I would try and help. When I have some time I will go through your thread and get back to you on anything else I see. Check out my grow for the nutes I use and later in it I show a supliment I use now also. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/166580-first-grow-journal-400w.html


----------



## chronic vegan (Apr 12, 2009)

how far are your lights from from the babies? U say you r going to use 600w for 15 babies? I thinking, Too many babies, or need secordary light ( when u start stage 3(flowering)

Me ,If I had a, 600w watered cooled system. (You have about a 6ft x 6ft grow area with a 600 watt system.) Nine babies, in five gallon buckets work well, 3 x 3 in 6ft x 6ft grow area. This will give nine babies who will be healthy and give a larger yield and higher quality 

If I ever in the past grew 14 babies under 600w system, I would have gotten smaller yield, fewer quality yield and higher yield of swag.

nine babies produce a solid 3 per baby = 27 high quality
14 babies 1 to 2 per baby = 14 to 28 some high quality, al ot ok quality.

Your choice, me i take nine


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 12, 2009)

well they havent shown preflowers yet so its better to have more than less at this stage VeGan




chronic vegan said:


> how far are your lights from from the babies? U say you r going to use 600w for 15 babies? I thinking, Too many babies, or need secordary light ( when u start stage 3(flowering)
> 
> Me ,If I had a, 600w watered cooled system. (You have about a 6ft x 6ft grow area with a 600 watt system.) Nine babies, in five gallon buckets work well, 3 x 3 in 6ft x 6ft grow area. This will give nine babies who will be healthy and give a larger yield and higher quality
> 
> ...


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hatfield725 said:


> You definitely have a Nitrogen deficiency. It doesn't look to bad but you need to do something about it. The nutes that they gave you should be fine. You might need to get a supplement nut to add with them. But the problem you have now is not calcium or magnesium but Nitrogen. This means that you need to look at the solution that you are using to water with now. I didn't read all of your thread so I will just get to it. You need to change the water out that you use about once every week or two depending on how much water it is. I don't use a ppm meter I just wing it. With your plants showing that much of a problem you might want to try and bust your nut levels to the aggressive growth level or just under it. Flushing the plants will just take more of the nutrients out of them witch is not a good idea. You should be whatering about 5 times a day for about 5 to 10 min. You should also go and get drip valves for the ends of the hoses from lowes. They are in the irrigation area. I hope this helps some. I say your post in the White Widow grow and thought I would try and help. When I have some time I will go through your thread and get back to you on anything else I see. Check out my grow for the nutes I use and later in it I show a supliment I use now also. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/166580-first-grow-journal-400w.html


If I water 5x a day, for 5-10 minutes, the cube will NEVER dry out..i know that for a FACT. These are 6 inch cubes which hold a shitload of water...and when watered generously, hold the water for a good few days probably if i let it go that long. 

HOW MUCH WATER goes into your plants at each watering? How much do the Drip Valves let out?? Like, SUPER slow drip, or continuous flow? Also, different valves have different flows....So what kind of valve is best?

i'm going to test these valves I got that make the water come out like a little mini sprinkler... 6 little streams of water that sprout out the center of the valve. Do you think that would let out too much water?

THANKS AGAIN and good luck to your grow!!! Looking forward to your response


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 12, 2009)

chronic vegan said:


> how far are your lights from from the babies? U say you r going to use 600w for 15 babies? I thinking, Too many babies, or need secordary light ( when u start stage 3(flowering)
> 
> Me ,If I had a, 600w watered cooled system. (You have about a 6ft x 6ft grow area with a 600 watt system.) Nine babies, in five gallon buckets work well, 3 x 3 in 6ft x 6ft grow area. This will give nine babies who will be healthy and give a larger yield and higher quality
> 
> ...


Thanks man! However, with rockwool they grow pretty large without having to have a large resevoir bucket. 6 inch cubes are intended to create a large yield. :0

Have a couple extra lights on them. They are nowhere near flowering stage yet.


----------



## Hatfield725 (Apr 12, 2009)

Those are great questions. To tell you the trueth I don't know. I have never used drip myself but have read alot about them. I am more hopeing to guide you in the right direction. I will look into it more for you. What I can tell you is that I personly don't ever want my cube to become dry. Your root ends will get dry witch is good for them to get air but don't let the cubes become dry. With a hydro system you can cause alot of damage in a very short amount of time with out water. As for what drip end to use and how much comes out you can set it to go on for one min and put a measuring cup under it. That will give you a per min amount and you can do the math from their. I will try and find what the recomended amount for you. But like my Ebb&Flow I would think that you want a good amount of water over your roots for 5 to 10 min. I would say to try some out and find what works for you. Good luck..


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hatfield725 said:


> Those are great questions. To tell you the trueth I don't know. I have never used drip myself but have read alot about them. I am more hopeing to guide you in the right direction. I will look into it more for you. What I can tell you is that I personly don't ever want my cube to become dry. Your root ends will get dry witch is good for them to get air but don't let the cubes become dry. With a hydro system you can cause alot of damage in a very short amount of time with out water. As for what drip end to use and how much comes out you can set it to go on for one min and put a measuring cup under it. That will give you a per min amount and you can do the math from their. I will try and find what the recomended amount for you. But like my Ebb&Flow I would think that you want a good amount of water over your roots for 5 to 10 min. I would say to try some out and find what works for you. Good luck..


I LOVE the idea of catchin it in a cup and timing it. That is PERFECT...and I think will solve my problem!!! I just want to know that i'm not drowning them...and so far they show NO signs of being drowned even though I think they are. Guess rockwool is pretty great.

When you flow your water under your plants, does it creep up to the top 1/2 of the cube as well? I wasn't sure if the water worked its way up as well as down and across. Ebb & Flow is so cool! Thanks again and happy growing  See ya soon...


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 13, 2009)

So I'm still figuring out how I'm going to water these girls....whether to put the hoses straight down into the rockwool near the roots, do a continuous flow (think that keeps them too wet?), or just scheduled waterings. I've had advice to do the continous flow but am worried they would never dry out. There is new growth FINALLY starting to come out of the nodes, so they should fatten up reallllly soon. I figured out the temp control by adding in a growing flourescent light and the ballast/light that I was using for in my sprout room. Temp is now around 72-78, Humidity @ 50

Advice/comments/concerns??


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 13, 2009)

Getting those temps up helped alot. You have the pump on a timer right? Why not just set it for like 15 minutes on 15 off or something like that? And also how big of a res do you have and where is the draining water going? Is it going back into the res or is it just run off water? If your setup is the run off water type you don't need to be constantly watering like regular hydro. You'll flood the poor babies and deffinately stunt their growth. I'm kinda confused on the setup anyways. Care to shed some light on the subject Blue?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok I just reread the first couple pages and kinda figured it out. Correct me if I'm wrong but res on bottom in rubbermaid box with pump that feeds the water up to each plant. As for drainage back one hole in side of pot like a hempy bucket to the gutter and then back into res right? Only big problem I see with that is your res is not light proof neither is the gutter work that dumps the returned water back into the res. This could create a big problem with algee growth and what not. I'm not to sure get back to me on this one. 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 13, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ok I just reread the first couple pages and kinda figured it out. Correct me if I'm wrong but res on bottom in rubbermaid box with pump that feeds the water up to each plant. As for drainage back one hole in side of pot like a hempy bucket to the gutter and then back into res right? Only big problem I see with that is your res is not light proof neither is the gutter work that dumps the returned water back into the res. This could create a big problem with algee growth and what not. I'm not to sure get back to me on this one.
> 
> Peace


Hey Green, thanks for those comments. It is the drainage that feeds back from the tank, however our tank is pretty covered...its also small so we can clean it easily. The gutter is so small and easily cleanable if algae grows. I had advice from someone with a similar setup, where the water pipe goes straight down into the rockwool (like 2 inches down) near the roots, and waters them continously 24/7... his crop is amazing and I'm amazed that he can water them all the time and not have the rockwool dry out. I have NO clue how that is done. Our rockwool would be soaked if we watered in a constant cycling stream!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 14, 2009)

Have you come to a conclusion on what nutrient package your getting? 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 14, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Have you come to a conclusion on what nutrient package your getting?
> 
> Peace


Yeah, I have been using the NSR Greenleaves Grow seen here http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/items.aspx?id=78
+Superthrive & Organic Seaweed Solution (that went chunky this first batch, left lots of little specks in my nutes)

Will use the Bloom from NSR Greenleaves. Have a friend who has been using for long time. Might try to BC series next!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 16, 2009)

is that superthrive any good? ive heard that no one really knows what it does lol.... idk about hydro blue sorry.. [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 16, 2009)

notice the branches starting to come out between the main branches. 

ANYONE KNOW WHAT THIS BROWN IS? ITS ON ABOUT 5 OF MY BIG BUD plants> I WOULD DESCRIBE IT AS THOUGH SOMEONE HAD TAKEN A PAINT BRUSH AND USED BRONZE COLORED PAINT TO MAKE SPOTS ON THE LEAVES. MAGNESIUM, CALCIUM?

pics 1 & 2: brown spots
3: tallest big bud (mix of sativa/indica)
4: I call this one "snowflake"
5: My dwarf...it is the greenest one!!!
6: new lights
7: 1 of the 4 sativas...these are slow growing
8: nice new growth w/ the new nutes


----------



## huskerguy (Apr 17, 2009)

i wish my girlfriend had a green thumb 

you single?

jk. for real tho nice set-up, best of luck


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 17, 2009)

huskerguy said:


> i wish my girlfriend had a green thumb
> 
> you single?
> 
> jk. for real tho nice set-up, best of luck


ah! Cheer up. are you growing?
i'll just pretend like you didn't ask me that question.
haha

keep posted for lots of fat little girls (I HOPE!)
~Blubes


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like a combo of both. Get you some cal mag boost. Start using every watering till they go away. Looking great other than that. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 18, 2009)

nE more pics yet blue...

are u gonna use that room in the future for veg and flower, or build a seperate veg room. i seen u had like ur veg light hung right below ur hps, wuz that temperary?

yo u know that poor lil blue i burnt? dude i finally tested my water here at the new setup new pad....i wuz lil suprised it was 8.9. shit i was grown lst time of a well which wuz way lower basically the oppisite where id have to up the ph after nutes. that hanna i picked up if so freakn much better then guessing rainbow colors, well my little blues are gettn big, compare soon.

sup grnfirE?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 18, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> notice the branches starting to come out between the main branches.
> 
> ANYONE KNOW WHAT THIS BROWN IS? ITS ON ABOUT 5 OF MY BIG BUD plants> I WOULD DESCRIBE IT AS THOUGH SOMEONE HAD TAKEN A PAINT BRUSH AND USED BRONZE COLORED PAINT TO MAKE SPOTS ON THE LEAVES. MAGNESIUM, CALCIUM?
> 
> ...



def. a magneisium problem.. get some cal/mag plus and that should clear it up...
nonetheless there looking good. the lil ones are just actin like lil plants. thet get those extra crinkly leafs sometimes..

also. i said a while back i was gonna get some pics of my op up... well here.. 1000W-1400W perpetual garden [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> def. a magneisium problem.. get some cal/mag plus and that should clear it up...
> nonetheless there looking good. the lil ones are just actin like lil plants. thet get those extra crinkly leafs sometimes..
> 
> also. i said a while back i was gonna get some pics of my op up... well here.. 1000W-1400W perpetual garden [email protected]


Thanks for that. I was thinking of trying the Epsom Salt but you think it is a Cal Defic. too? Your plants look AMAZING. How old is that fatty biatch?
~Blubes


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> nE more pics yet blue...
> 
> are u gonna use that room in the future for veg and flower, or build a seperate veg room. i seen u had like ur veg light hung right below ur hps, wuz that temperary?
> 
> ...


I am using the same space for flowering. The veg light is there for extra light...it seems to help along w/ the flourescent veg lights. Brings a whole lotta sunshine into their lives. Last night I accidentally left the blower off so they didnt get fresh O2..kinda droopy this mornin. Whoops! They are big though and happy!!!!!! Watering about 5 cups/day, 1x/day. Starting to spray leaves w/ grow booster (DO YOU SPRAY YOUR LEAVES???)

Shit that sucks about your PH. I think ours is a little off as well......going to test it later. They are sleeping soundly right now so I can't take pics until tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 18, 2009)

sure ill throw some blueberry pics up in ur thread, next time i get a good lights off shot. everythings startin to recover from my 1 month of ph bein in high 8's. its all good that wont happen again. i started runnin 12's. the little blues are like a 1ft tall now, and my older clones are like 30''. 7 and a half weeks to go bout.. oh i was foliar feeding but my mix wuz to strong and it showed, so i backed off that for a cple weeks. im gonna finish these with the same group of an nutes ive been using for years. but im dumping them for foxfarm and superthrive next goround. Tile



blueberry1 said:


> I am using the same space for flowering. The veg light is there for extra light...it seems to help along w/ the flourescent veg lights. Brings a whole lotta sunshine into their lives. Last night I accidentally left the blower off so they didnt get fresh O2..kinda droopy this mornin. Whoops! They are big though and happy!!!!!! Watering about 5 cups/day, 1x/day. Starting to spray leaves w/ grow booster (DO YOU SPRAY YOUR LEAVES???)
> 
> Shit that sucks about your PH. I think ours is a little off as well......going to test it later. They are sleeping soundly right now so I can't take pics until tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 18, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> Thanks for that. I was thinking of trying the Epsom Salt but you think it is a Cal Defic. too? Your plants look AMAZING. How old is that fatty biatch?
> ~Blubes


the epsom salts takes care of magneseum right??? you could give it a try if you already have some... cal/mag defs. look similar.. i go by the burns.. calcium burns spots usualy inbeween the veins of the leaf, and mag. does scatterd blochs of burnt... 

hehe that big mamma is like 3 months veg time i think about 3 weeks in flower... the other i inherted from my buddy since they we put are equipment together. those were vegged for 2 months i htink. but he didnt know how to you use nutrients properly.. the clones are 4-1 week old. flowering them next week. when the other are 4 weeks in flower... ohh yea... if the epsoms salt doesnt work. get some cal/mag plus from botanicare. works wonders.. good luck [email protected]


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 18, 2009)

Blue like I said pick you some of that CAL MAG boost from Botnicare. I've been thinkin it was an mg/ca deff. Lets see these ladies flurish girl. 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 19, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Blue like I said pick you some of that CAL MAG boost from Botnicare. I've been thinkin it was an mg/ca deff. Lets see these ladies flurish girl.
> 
> Peace



Thanks for the support... going to try the cal mmag and get these girls looking sexy in no time. All but four are looking great

~Blubes


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sounds good. You are going to be topping these ladies right? Blueberry needs to be topped to reach max yeild. 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 19, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Sounds good. You are going to be topping these ladies right? Blueberry needs to be topped to reach max yeild.
> 
> Peace


Thanks for the tip...just figuring out that i'm going to be growing them sideways once they begin flowering stage. They will yield alot I believe 

All: Feel Free to comment..these are all the types of leaves I am seeing....lots of sizes shapes. The little yellow sativa is taco central.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 19, 2009)

lookin good blue.. the crispy lookin one should bounce back when it gets a lil older... my strawberry haze clones are comin out like that when they root. but they get [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> lookin good blue.. the crispy lookin one should bounce back when it gets a lil older... my strawberry haze clones are comin out like that when they root. but they get [email protected]


Yeah i just treated the sick ones w/ cal/mag. What does Strawberry haze taste like?? Where did you get them ?

I just also got some salt-build up remover. I will flush the plants with it every 2-3 weeks to remove build up of salt. Never heard about it until I went into the Hydro store today 

What do you think is up with the super purply colored one I have??? It's crazy all my plants look different.


----------



## Relaxed (Apr 20, 2009)

sweet grow. Good start. Couple things I noticed you might look into. PH fluctuation make plants go whacky till a full 2 weeks of steady PH. The term back to basics helped the most. Have you calibrated the PH meter lately? From factory set mine was almost a full point off until I used the calibration fluid to dial in the meter. 

I like soil so it could be different. Being new we almost always want to help the babies along with over nutes. Helping out with all the so called missing def. with nutes. We overdo it to correct. Until I stopped making regular changes and let the weed do it's own stuff as young plants did I see success. Spots could easily be the nute burn splash. I also had to stop spraying water on the plants in light because it almost always burned them. Someone mentioned outdoor plants have clouds to cover the sun in rain so they don't burn. Sounds logical to me.....subscribed and caught up!


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> sweet grow. Good start. Couple things I noticed you might look into. PH fluctuation make plants go whacky till a full 2 weeks of steady PH. The term back to basics helped the most. Have you calibrated the PH meter lately? From factory set mine was almost a full point off until I used the calibration fluid to dial in the meter.
> 
> I like soil so it could be different. Being new we almost always want to help the babies along with over nutes. Helping out with all the so called missing def. with nutes. We overdo it to correct. Until I stopped making regular changes and let the weed do it's own stuff as young plants did I see success. Spots could easily be the nute burn splash. I also had to stop spraying water on the plants in light because it almost always burned them. Someone mentioned outdoor plants have clouds to cover the sun in rain so they don't burn. Sounds logical to me.....subscribed and caught up!


My problem right now is the PH/PPM meter is confused by the light/blower being on the same switch. I need to calibrate it again with all the shit turned on. I'm NOT too worried though becuase I have been testing the PH out of the plants with my ph test kit..seems to be between 5 & 6 still. I have not upped any nutes or anything, but do need to get the PPM meter working bc I think they are at about 1200ppm. I also only added the Cal/Mag to the sick ones...see if that makes a difference and if it makes them worse I know not to put it on the others.

I only spray with lights off, right before lights go off. They seem to thrive from that. 

I used to think the spots on my tallest plant (growing about 1 inch/day now!!!!!!) were from nute burn, which I think the lowest leaves had it....but NOW i dont think so because it is happening on all the leaves where I didn't even get water. I am SO careful. 

Thanks for the reminder to keep it simple--that is a life motto i'm forgetting


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 20, 2009)

So many people say different things about LEAVES CURLED UP on edges, slightly or definetely.....what is that about? Mag def, too much, not enough- water?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 20, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> So many people say different things about LEAVES CURLED UP on edges, slightly or definetely.....what is that about? Mag def, too much, not enough- water?


i feel the same way ive heard many things over feeding, too much humidity, clogged stomata, cooties lol


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 20, 2009)

haha yea i hear cooties alot for curled leaf tips too. haha.. there are alot of different things it could mean though..


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> haha yea i hear cooties alot for curled leaf tips too. haha.. there are alot of different things it could mean though..


haha. curled leaves seems to be common with alot of people's pics....even through the entire flowering stage it seems?!

You guys- seriously my girls are getting fat--- it is so crazy how fast they grow. I love them!!!!!! Glad I don't have kids, bc these plants are like a full-time job for me


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 20, 2009)

hehe gotta love when they start chunking up... they look like different plants, dont they... i cant say nothing about the kid hehe just had mine... but it is a full time job... [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> hehe gotta love when they start chunking up... they look like different plants, dont they... i cant say nothing about the kid hehe just had mine... but it is a full time job... [email protected]


Ah congrats. enjoy them!


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 20, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Sounds good. You are going to be topping these ladies right? Blueberry needs to be topped to reach max yeild.
> 
> Peace


I might try it with a couple. Blueberry likes to be topped......hmmm.... Thank you for the suggestion!!!!!!

****
*Happy 4/20!
Enjoy your babies, Everyone
*​


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 20, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> sure ill throw some blueberry pics up in ur thread, next time i get a good lights off shot. everythings startin to recover from my 1 month of ph bein in high 8's. its all good that wont happen again. i started runnin 12's. the little blues are like a 1ft tall now, and my older clones are like 30''. 7 and a half weeks to go bout.. oh i was foliar feeding but my mix wuz to strong and it showed, so i backed off that for a cple weeks. im gonna finish these with the same group of an nutes ive been using for years. but im dumping them for foxfarm and superthrive next goround. Tile



K I've heard WONDERS about Superthrive, so everyone should try it! My babes are really green and looking good. Here's some good pics. The ones that I uploaded just prior are pretty good too...they are soaked and gorgeous  not trying to brag!!!!!!!!!

The sick few are jealous of the greenies but still lookin fine!

I want to see your babes. Mine are officially about 3 weeks (the smallest ones) and 4-5 weeks the largest. They are really just starting to get bigger now that they have been transplanted and in a bigger space w/ better nutes. Lets compare *Tile*

*~BLUBES

FOR THOSE JUST JOINING AND WHO DON't WANT TO LOOK BACK, SEE BELOW FOR BIRTH, 3/17 TO CURRENT 4/20. GROW IS ABOUT 5 weeks, slow start but growing FAST now!! Thanks for all the Love everyone
*


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 20, 2009)

*ALSO TILE, My largest two mysteries are 5 weeks old and about 14 inches tall now. Droopy tho :{

The last pics are the most current. I will get more and try to compare it to a beer or something for size.
*


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey bluberry, made it through the journal, glad it's not too long. Anyways, earlier I told you it would be ok to have the meter on the same strip with the other stuff. I didn't realize the other stuff was getting turned on and off... that could mess things up. It did with mine, it would turn my meter on and off and make it act weird. I would have to unplug the meter for a little bit then try again... and I have a HANNA meter too, not the same model, but yeah...

other than that I still don't now if I understand your hydro set up... however with the construction and hydro setup, when you get things dialed in you are going to be in serious business... that is a killer set-up.

 yay, 420


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 20, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bluberry, made it through the journal, glad it's not too long. Anyways, earlier I told you it would be ok to have the meter on the same strip with the other stuff. I didn't realize the other stuff was getting turned on and off... that could mess things up. It did with mine, it would turn my meter on and off and make it act weird. I would have to unplug the meter for a little bit then try again... and I have a HANNA meter too, not the same model, but yeah...
> 
> other than that I still don't now if I understand your hydro set up... however with the construction and hydro setup, when you get things dialed in you are going to be in serious business... that is a killer set-up.
> 
> yay, 420


I'll get it dialed in soon.

The 6 inch rockwool sit on a table that the water just flows down w/ gravity. The rockwool sit ontop of 1-2 inches of hydroton inside the pots. The rockwool helps to keep nutes inside the roots. There is a drain at the one end of the table that lets the water go into the 10 gallon resivoir. The water pump pumps the water back up into the drip, or continuous flow spouts. The spouts go into each rockwool block, about 2 inches down, and water the cubes from the inside out. I water like 1x/day so far. I think the droopiness is from overwatering maybe.

Thinking about placing the pots ontop of rockwool slabs. 

Does it all make sense now? The room is 10x10, and I have intake/outake fans.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking great just wait till you switch the lights to 12/12 they start going crazy I'm telling you. Ladies are looking great except for that curled up lady lol. 

Top half of the blueberry and leave half untopped and see what you like the best. 

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2009)

I do think I get it now... but that doesn't seem like ebb&flow to me... it doesn't matter what it's called, I get it ok.

I don't think you want to put down more rockwool if they are getting droopy. I have seen people who fill their tables with hydroton, that doesn't stay as wet as rockwool, but still moist, and it will cover the roots from the light, when they get really long. Is this the same set up as your friend has? Like I guess I mean is it 'exactly' like your friends, or have you made some alterations?

How long a time do you run the water, when you do water them? And do you have any idea how much water (volume) is being sent to the girls when you do water them?


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 21, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I do think I get it now... but that doesn't seem like ebb&flow to me... it doesn't matter what it's called, I get it ok.
> 
> I don't think you want to put down more rockwool if they are getting droopy. I have seen people who fill their tables with hydroton, that doesn't stay as wet as rockwool, but still moist, and it will cover the roots from the light, when they get really long. Is this the same set up as your friend has? Like I guess I mean is it 'exactly' like your friends, or have you made some alterations?
> 
> How long a time do you run the water, when you do water them? And do you have any idea how much water (volume) is being sent to the girls when you do water them?


Yeah I dont know what ours is really called but its not Ebb&Flow, I know that 

The rockwool cubes stay pretty wet at 6 inches each, so i think i may not need to water so often. Right now been doing like 4 cups each plant/day, but didn't water at all yesterday (just the sick ones w/ a couple shots of mag/cal suppl). I suppose I could put more hydroton underneath, and perhaps all throughout the plants...that stuff is expensive tho!! Maybe next crop.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 21, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking great just wait till you switch the lights to 12/12 they start going crazy I'm telling you. Ladies are looking great except for that curled up lady lol.
> 
> Top half of the blueberry and leave half untopped and see what you like the best.
> 
> Peace


ha i know!!!! she's comin back tho. do you guys see droopiness every so often? my plants seem to go in and out of it. I've had my intake fan on overnight, to bring fresh air into the room. 

I need to count how many blubes I have. there are also Big buds, Sativa Mysteries, and some other mystery un-feminized....so a whole lotta mix.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay...sorry that took me a couple days. been real lazy, and getting my yard lanscaped and fence by no other than me. Ne ways heres all the girls. there in there 12 12 now. the little ones on the floor are blueberry. (3). the smaller clones on the left side of the grow under a 400hps are (1) blueberry (3) blue heavens. the bigger clones under the 600hps are, (3) white widows, (1) big bud, and in the middle (1) heavy duty fruity. 





blueberry1 said:


> ha i know!!!! she's comin back tho. do you guys see droopiness every so often? my plants seem to go in and out of it. I've had my intake fan on overnight, to bring fresh air into the room.
> 
> I need to count how many blubes I have. there are also Big buds, Sativa Mysteries, and some other mystery un-feminized....so a whole lotta mix.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 21, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Okay...sorry that took me a couple days. been real lazy, and getting my yard lanscaped and fence by no other than me. Ne ways heres all the girls. there in there 12 12 now. the little ones on the floor are blueberry. (3). the smaller clones on the left side of the grow under a 400hps are (1) blueberry (3) blue heavens. the bigger clones under the 600hps are, (3) white widows, (1) big bud, and in the middle (1) heavy duty fruity.


Haha u must be smoking alot today. 
Ok so i have some questions for u
1. what ones exactly are the blues and how old are they from seed? 
2. What nutes are u using again? i forgot


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay, 
theres fem blueberry from BC BUD Depot, 3 of em on the floor, by the veggies (sweat pea and some other shit of my gurls), there the smallest of any MJ in there. They where germinated say on the 12th of march, and had come up by the 18th. the bigger clones on the right of the grow, i snabbed up on the 18th as well. And last week i added 4 more clones, on the left side of the grow, elevated on rubbermaid tubs, are the 3 blue heavens, and 1 blueberry.


Um right now im using AN NUTES. grow micro bloom, plus like 3 of there enhancments. everyother watering. still using grow first week of 12 12. built a bubble cloner couple weeks ago and took some clones, my first. theve all started roots, and still in cloner. try 2 time it right and ill have some mothers. Im hopin ill be cuttn down this room in 60


----------



## Hatfield725 (Apr 21, 2009)

From the looks of it you have a drip system. I don't know if their is an other name for it. Are you using the Cal/Mag stuff in all your watering for all of your girls or just the ones showing problem? ...

When I had a problem with one of mine, I started and have been using cal/mag in all of my waterings for all of them since. The way I see it is the Cal/mag is like vitamins for my girls. 

Can we get some new photos when you get some time.....Keep it up..


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hatfield725 said:


> From the looks of it you have a drip system. I don't know if their is an other name for it. Are you using the Cal/Mag stuff in all your watering for all of your girls or just the ones showing problem? ...
> 
> When I had a problem with one of mine, I started and have been using cal/mag in all of my waterings for all of them since. The way I see it is the Cal/mag is like vitamins for my girls.
> 
> Can we get some new photos when you get some time.....Keep it up..


*
I'm using the Cal/Mag on just the sick ones but will probably add that into my nutes for the next batch. I think they will LOVE that and have had that suggested to me too. I'll be uploading pics tonight of the tied down ones...trying to allow that new growth to come in strong to have greater yield *


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 21, 2009)

*I'm new and seem to think these are showing maturity....females??? Been about a month, too early? 
 A couple tied down....going to see how they do 
*


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 22, 2009)

look like early signs of ladies 2 me. still pretty early bet u be positive next week


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't accuttally know the term for them but no that is not preflowers. The preflowers will pop up right behind that little string thing. It will look like a triangle kinda with some hairs poking out. You just gotta see it to understand. Plants don't usally start showing preflowers when they are in 18/6 unless you have vegged the plant 2+ months. Anyways love the pics like always keep up the good work. 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 22, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I don't accuttally know the term for them but no that is not preflowers. The preflowers will pop up right behind that little string thing. It will look like a triangle kinda with some hairs poking out. You just gotta see it to understand. Plants don't usally start showing preflowers when they are in 18/6 unless you have vegged the plant 2+ months. Anyways love the pics like always keep up the good work.
> 
> Peace


*Hey Green,
Thanks for the response. I figured it was too early to tell anything. They look like they could turn INTO the triangle shaped thing, maybe. i could be totally wrong.

In this pic, is the pre-flower (proving the sex) just to the left of the triangle two strings? Trying to get a good idea of what an EARLY sign of female is. Its so great. All my plants look like the ones I just uploaded prior to this post...they all have 2 sets of these paired strings on each node.

So, Do ALL plants have the little two strings, male or female, then show the sex afterward????
*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah all plants have those strings, looks great Blue!


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 22, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah all plants have those strings, looks great Blue!


*
Yeah those stipules are really cute on some of them. Such beautifully growing plants.

For those of you who are interested or want to pass along the message to other newbies, I'll be having a hopefully short thread on "sexing" where I put detailed up-close pics on the stages so people can see ABSOLUTE pre-flowering from start to flower 

I think this will be nice for those who want to learn by seeing, instead of reading. Here it is:
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/186492-short-path-females-help-those.html
Enjoy and peace
~Blubes


*


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 22, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> look like early signs of ladies 2 me. still pretty early bet u be positive next week


You got my hopes up tile!!!!!! I think its too early to tell. I'm not even on 12/12 yet


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 22, 2009)

there all fem seeds right? so watch em closeley when there in flower, for ne deformities that show any signs of a hermie plant, but i bet you'll be fine. ya its impossible to tell like green wuz sayn this early on, but they look like there stackn lady like, and good genitics...think ur good


----------



## Lambozee (Apr 22, 2009)

anybody here ever used led lights im hearing lots of great things about them, jus wanted other opinions as to wether i should invest in them or not


----------



## Hatfield725 (Apr 22, 2009)

Looking good..... When you going to 12/12? They look like mine when I started flowering and now mine are monsters. How big are you looking to go with them.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hatfield725 said:


> Looking good..... When you going to 12/12? They look like mine when I started flowering and now mine are monsters. How big are you looking to go with them.


Probably 3-4 more weeks of veg. they have only been veggin for like 3 so far. super cropping, bending those girls over is going to be interesting.

they are all FEMINIZED from marijuanaseeds.nl


----------



## Hatfield725 (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got some Jack Here buy 10 get 10 free from them a few days ago. Your girls are going to be HUGE. I turned mine at three weeks becouse I am on a short time frame and they are already bigger then I thought they would be.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes that is what a female preflower looks like. You will get them one at a time early on and that they start multipling very fast. 

Damn 6 weeks of veg????? You know when you turn 12/12 they triple in size right? I mean really triple in size. My ladies werent even 6 inches when I switched to 12/12 now they are over 3 feet tall. 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 23, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Yes that is what a female preflower looks like. You will get them one at a time early on and that they start multipling very fast.
> 
> Damn 6 weeks of veg????? You know when you turn 12/12 they triple in size right? I mean really triple in size. My ladies werent even 6 inches when I switched to 12/12 now they are over 3 feet tall.
> 
> Peace


I am going to possibly supercrop/top most of them...so they will get fat/short. I might consider starting to flower earlier now since you made that comment. THANK U!!!!!! I'd say they have been vegging about 2.5 weeks actually..had a little slow start but now thriving. how tall are you letting yours go?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine are on day 21 flowering. I only did one week veg and then cut lights to 12/12. Didn't know they would get this tall this fast. The haze plant without the LST I did would probably be close to 3.5 feet. Check my grow journal I just updated pics tonight. 

Peace


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 23, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> there all fem seeds right? so watch em closeley when there in flower, for ne deformities that show any signs of a hermie plant, but i bet you'll be fine. ya its impossible to tell like green wuz sayn this early on, but they look like there stackn lady like, and good genitics...think ur good


Quality feminized seeds from a reputable breeder should not become hermaphrodites easily. 

I've put some feminized ladies through stress before and have yet to see a male flower.


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Quality feminized seeds from a reputable breeder should not become hermaphrodites easily.
> 
> I've put some feminized ladies through stress before and have yet to see a male flower.


*They are from a reputable co. so i'm not worried!
GUESS WHAT?? I HAVE 2 PRE-FLOWER FEMALES SHOWING 99% SURE FEMALE SEX!!!!! Oh my gosh I'm SO shocked because my two big bud tallest oldest girls are showing signs of the two female pistols!!! What is up with that? I am NOT doing 12/12.....still doing 18/6!!! Is it the type of light I'm using? Temp?

I'll get pics soon my camera died!*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 24, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> *They are from a reputable co. so i'm not worried!
> GUESS WHAT?? I HAVE 2 PRE-FLOWER FEMALES SHOWING 99% SURE FEMALE SEX!!!!! Oh my gosh I'm SO shocked because my two big bud tallest oldest girls are showing signs of the two female pistols!!! What is up with that? I am NOT doing 12/12.....still doing 18/6!!! Is it the type of light I'm using? Temp?
> 
> I'll get pics soon my camera died!*


It is natural for a mature plant to develop flowers even during long light cycles. Pre-flowers generally start to show up about three-four weeks of veg. 
Your plants look great


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> It is natural for a mature plant to develop flowers even during long light cycles. Pre-flowers generally start to show up about three-four weeks of veg.
> Your plants look great


Yeah that sounds about right for my two large ones. They are so pretty when they pre-flower its just amazing. It happened overnight!


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 24, 2009)

well....my shitz lookn tighty as well, although i noticed, 1 of the 3 blueberry fem seeds @ bcbuddepot.com is looking pretty male. it shot up say almost 6in in 2 days of 12 12 ....and take a look at pic below. its all good i pulled it out and its sittn on my tv in bedrrom. Fk so hard to slice it down and toss it out. stupid huh. well its actually got me thinking this be a good time to build a seperate veg room, cause everythings in 12 12, and now i got the numbers for a mother plant. PeaCe oh yea i jst noticed pic is blurry, new camera aint right, but u can make out the little ball sacks forming







blueberry1 said:


> Yeah that sounds about right for my two large ones. They are so pretty when they pre-flower its just amazing. It happened overnight!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ya I had one that I burnt to HELL and back on my second grow and it didn't turn hermie I only found ONE small white seed in the whole oz. 

Looks like a male to me bro that sucks.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 24, 2009)

as long as i have access to clones, or my bubble cloner i think im done w/ playn w/ fem seeds. they take 2 long, and wtf.....male? that seems like some shitty stock when u pay 125 usd and u get like 12 fem seeds, and u get a male. even 1 out of 3...im not trippn but hey that aint right. ne ways itll give me an opportunity to use 1 of my clones out of my bubble cloner as a mother ...im gonna build a small cfl veg room. Sup GreenFire hows the east coast tropics maan?


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> as long as i have access to clones, or my bubble cloner i think im done w/ playn w/ fem seeds. they take 2 long, and wtf.....male? that seems like some shitty stock when u pay 125 usd and u get like 12 fem seeds, and u get a male. even 1 out of 3...im not trippn but hey that aint right. ne ways itll give me an opportunity to use 1 of my clones out of my bubble cloner as a mother ...im gonna build a small cfl veg room. Sup GreenFire hows the east coast tropics maan?


*write the company and tell them...they may stick somme free seeds in ur next order. sucks about the male  kill that sucka or put in another room maybe? Does it have ANY female parts?

Do the female parts show up sometimes and then reveal signs of male/hermie later? Could that be the case w/ mine or if they look def. female, are they def. female ? They are growing SO freakin fast. Tying down most of them today and supercroppin my two tall girls*


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 24, 2009)

South/East coast lol but fucking hot as hell. Temps already low 90's outside. Its getting muggy as hell to feels like you could stick to something if you tried hard enough to. 

Thats what really sucks about hermies it only happens to females. You can't stress a male to turn him half and half. 

Peace


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 24, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> South/East coast lol but fucking hot as hell. Temps already low 90's outside. Its getting muggy as hell to feels like you could stick to something if you tried hard enough to.
> 
> Thats what really sucks about hermies it only happens to females. You can't stress a male to turn him half and half.
> 
> Peace


*dang thats hot! how are ur plants?

What are the main ways to stress a plant to turn hermie? I'm not familiar w/ the details if you would be so kind to share your knowledge  kiss-ass
~blue*


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 24, 2009)

55 damn thats low, I do live in the panhandle of florida though. Plants are great they are in my room in my walkin closet. Using cfls so I'm not worried about the heat and lights come on during the night to fight heat as well. 

As for stress this could mean alot of things heat stress if the light is to hot or to close, light leaks on off periods, transplanting and ripping a big ball of roots. Also could be in the genetics to go hermie late in flowering. Most of the time you find that these are crap genetics anyways. 

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> *dang thats hot! how are ur plants?*
> 
> *What are the main ways to stress a plant to turn hermie? I'm not familiar w/ the details if you would be so kind to share your knowledge  kiss-ass*
> *~blue*


I know one way is to show them light during the dark period of 12/12. And not like a camera flash or two, but if you have a light leak in your grow room it can mess things up.

There are other ways, but I don't know.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 24, 2009)

[ya i aggree with jigfresh, ive read that many studies of interupting dark cycles, with light leaks or manually overidding ur timer 2 show ur ladies off during there no light period leads to higher percent of hermies. 
wut i dont get is: my understanding is fem seeds are guerenteed females or in small cases hermies right?? so why did i have male pollen sacks forming on 1 of my fem seedlings, in early flower. is it a hermie, and i should just rip balls off, or just cutt it down. its not essential just curious. i planned on ditchn it anyways its not as vegged out as my others for that matter. no big loss just curious on the topic of fem / hermie/ ballsacks male or hermie/etc 

oh and it just snowed like 6in this morning where im at. and i just raked out 20 yards of topsoild and seeded right be4 this cold spell. yah


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 27, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> [ya i aggree with jigfresh, ive read that many studies of interupting dark cycles, with light leaks or manually overidding ur timer 2 show ur ladies off during there no light period leads to higher percent of hermies.
> wut i dont get is: my understanding is fem seeds are guerenteed females or in small cases hermies right?? so why did i have male pollen sacks forming on 1 of my fem seedlings, in early flower. is it a hermie, and i should just rip balls off, or just cutt it down. its not essential just curious. i planned on ditchn it anyways its not as vegged out as my others for that matter. no big loss just curious on the topic of fem / hermie/ ballsacks male or hermie/etc
> 
> oh and it just snowed like 6in this morning where im at. and i just raked out 20 yards of topsoild and seeded right be4 this cold spell. yah


*Hey all I left to go on a trip this weekend and came back to all my plants beautifully larger and fatter.

Supercropped a few and they are growing strong! One snapped so damn hard that we thought she was dead for sure. Nope, growing happy...

Not sure about the light interuption thing.....They seem to be pretty dark (w/ little/NO interuption) so i dont know if there are any other reasons for them pre-flowering. I'm keeping a good eye and 3 seem to be females. The pistols are growing longer and look so nice.

Figured out my root issue. I was worried where I'd put the roots once they started growing out the pots...well they are all underneath white plastic now and the roots will never see the light all packaged up. You will understand once the pics are up
**
Check back in about 3 days I'll have the updated pics and you won't be sorry!!!!!!!!
**
Thanks again for the loyalty and support
~blue*


----------



## motoracer110 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Blue sorry i missed your message. Were you able to get your plants back to good health?


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 28, 2009)

motoracer110 said:


> Hey Blue sorry i missed your message. Were you able to get your plants back to good health?


Thanks for your concern 

I came back into town and they are looking GREAT! Very green and getting almost a dark evergreen. I have many different looking leaves & lots of macro pics of the female (i believe) pistols on a couple plants. They are pretty fuzzy too.
Some plants still have weird symptoms but could just be they need a flush...that is what I will be doing next week to remove all the nute buildup. Will have pics up tonight/tomorrow morning.
~Blue


----------



## 14pimp (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi blue nice grow! Just a few of my 2 cents for ya. You need more light! You wont get any real growth without more lumens. Get that MH hooked up, also you said you were growing in a basment? Make sure you have some fresh air coming in from outside. If your area is too sealed up you wont be getting any c02 to your babies and they will be choking to death! They wont grow much and will all be runts without c02. 
Just trying to help, good luck!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 28, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> South/East coast lol but fucking hot as hell. Temps already low 90's outside. Its getting muggy as hell to feels like you could stick to something if you tried hard enough to.
> 
> Thats what really sucks about hermies it only happens to females. You can't stress a male to turn him half and half.
> 
> Peace


haha yea i FEEL you mayng...... im in the northeast and its getting high 80's already..... time to get the AC out.. [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 28, 2009)

14pimp said:


> Hi blue nice grow! Just a few of my 2 cents for ya. You need more light! You wont get any real growth without more lumens. Get that MH hooked up, also you said you were growing in a basment? Make sure you have some fresh air coming in from outside. If your area is too sealed up you wont be getting any c02 to your babies and they will be choking to death! They wont grow much and will all be runts without c02.
> Just trying to help, good luck!


hey there not sure if you looked at all the pics but I have had the 600Watt conversion MH light on my plants + the 4 T5s, and 4 48inch Flourescents...you still think I need more light????? They are growing so fast I dont think that is a prob. They have an intake fan...the basement is large and has air coming in through the outside. Check back tonight or tom. for new pics.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't listen to him I bet he has never grown anything before. That is more than enough light blue. 

Peace


----------



## motoracer110 (Apr 28, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Don't listen to him I bet he has never grown anything before. That is more than enough light blue.
> 
> Peace


I second that, you have more then enough light. That is also good to hear that everything is going great!!!!!! I should be able to harvest in 3-4 days...........Finally


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 28, 2009)

has any1 ever mounted there t5's on bottom back walls of grows or side walls down lower, for lower branch penitration? curious bout ways to get to those shaded areas. Be stoked to c ur new pics blue. im down to just 1 blueberry. Only 1 of the 3 Blues i started wuz female. dont know why but thats fate i guess. least i'll get to sample a little blue when its finished. Im 2 weeks in2 flowerin now. Yeah that HID u gots plenty centered over ur tray. cant wait till i c pics of ur ladies when they start crowdn ur tray. fun shit. L8ter


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 28, 2009)

yea. you def. have the setup for what your doin blue.. i got about 60 plants under 2400W. and i think you have 600W??? your golden.. [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 29, 2009)

motoracer110 said:


> I second that, you have more then enough light. That is also good to hear that everything is going great!!!!!! I should be able to harvest in 3-4 days...........Finally


*
AH!!! So happy for you...all newborns vulnerable to the world....or your bong 

haha..you guys are funny backin up my shit! thanks...
Yah, I think my lights are fine. It's hard not having my camera working. My friend should be emailing me my pics today, I hope...
*


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 29, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> has any1 ever mounted there t5's on bottom back walls of grows or side walls down lower, for lower branch penitration? curious bout ways to get to those shaded areas. Be stoked to c ur new pics blue. im down to just 1 blueberry. Only 1 of the 3 Blues i started wuz female. dont know why but thats fate i guess. least i'll get to sample a little blue when its finished. Im 2 weeks in2 flowerin now. Yeah that HID u gots plenty centered over ur tray. cant wait till i c pics of ur ladies when they start crowdn ur tray. fun shit. L8ter


*you can always bend the branches like i'm doin, to allow the undergrowth to see the light uptop, if you dont want to mount the lights to the wall. Mine are going crazy from this, the under smaller leaves are almost as big as the top flower part!!! and i believe it will turn out to be great. 

Yeah just meant to get what you get I suppose. After the 2 pre-flower pistol parts come out, can it still show the male parts?! I guess that would be hermie but i need to do my research on how hermies look as they develop.
*


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 29, 2009)

* Something weird that happened recently.....I watered my mj nutes into one of my regular house plants and it started to have similar symptoms (the brown spots/holes/drying of leaves) as my mj plants, within about a week!!!!!!!! Now I'm thinkin there is something in my nutes causing this browning of my babes....so strange. Or maybe its a bug i'm not seeing!!!? Do bugs come and go or do they usually stick around?

Maybe I need to not worry about it so much...i just feel like as soon as some brown spots leave, others appear in RANDOM spots on the leaves, even new growth.

ahh.i'm just typing out loud.
*


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Hey all,

Thanks for staying tuned...

6 WEEKS from feminized seeds....Supercropped 5 plants & using the LST technique as you can see. They just want to crawl right back up to the light and grow wide...

Also, who can notice the pic of the dwarf, that we topped and now has three main stems?

The revealed female white pistols..I have some better pics of the females upclose coming soon! 

Decided to place white mylar paper all over the rockwool cubes and package up their little roots. They are placed on top of **6inchx4inch** rockwool slabs and packaged all together so the roots will eventually grow all together. The only drainage spot for the roots is at the base of the slab nearest the metal water drain.

Enjoy
~blue

*


----------



## chickenwing (Apr 29, 2009)

It just makes me want to take a bite out of myself


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 29, 2009)

nice lsting /super croppin! Def way to get em better bushier, curious to watch the growth. I tied down jsut one of my taller shoots. Theve def started strechin the 1st cple weeks of 12 12. i think on my next run im going to focus on lsting and supercroppin to prevent havn to jack my lights way up, thus worrynn bout lower branch penitration. 
Wuts the Deal is it bad to lollipop ur girls 3 weeks in2 flower. i left all my lowers intact, im going to pull a cple clones , but does strippin them this late like lollipopn em ...Is dat bad?


----------



## 14pimp (Apr 29, 2009)

my bad i didnt think you had the mh yet, gosh everyones so hostile around here


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 29, 2009)

things are lookin very nice ms! is that hydro system hard to work with?


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 30, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> nice lsting /super croppin! Def way to get em better bushier, curious to watch the growth. I tied down jsut one of my taller shoots. Theve def started strechin the 1st cple weeks of 12 12. i think on my next run im going to focus on lsting and supercroppin to prevent havn to jack my lights way up, thus worrynn bout lower branch penitration.
> Wuts the Deal is it bad to lollipop ur girls 3 weeks in2 flower. i left all my lowers intact, im going to pull a cple clones , but does strippin them this late like lollipopn em ...Is dat bad?


*I don't know bout that. I really just learned about all these growing techniques and just experimenting. 
*


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 30, 2009)

14pimp said:


> my bad i didnt think you had the mh yet, gosh everyones so hostile around here


*Hey pimp (hahah haven't called someone a pimp in a long time), don't get scared away by one comment...these guys are just being over-protective (j/k Greenfire)...they've been loyal 2 me 4 a while. They got my back tho when i'm not around apparently  

Stick around..you probably just missed the part about the MH. I thought you were saying i needed more than that. 

gotta love the barfer, he? what the F is that all about anyway!? 
~blue
*


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Enjoy...
Pistils gallore


TIP: Sometimes if you click on the image it will open up in a new window and be about 20% zoomed in 

~blue


*


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Apr 30, 2009)

cant wait till i get my blueberry/ak 47 seeds and my 400w hps/mh light WORD


----------



## Mac Da Great (Apr 30, 2009)

i luv dat setup


----------



## 420lifter (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey bb i read most of the both of your threads and i must say VERY ambitious congrats.


----------



## 420lifter (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you still using the same nutes and getting the spots? what kind of nutes are they?


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 30, 2009)

420lifter said:


> Are you still using the same nutes and getting the spots? what kind of nutes are they?



*NSR Greenleaves Grow nutes + Superthrive + Seaweed greens + Juice Boost from NSR + Cal/Mag Supp.

They seem to be really nicely darkened now but still getting those weird spots. Sometimes there are even dried out holes that looks like a bug ate the leaf...no signs of bugs yet!

Thanks for the notes *


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks great blue speaking of light how close is that light the tops? 

Peace


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 30, 2009)

awwww bluee. looking good... keep the LST up.. you should veg em another 5 weeks, and then keep the flouros on with the HPS when you flower..... drool* i could see it.. one big bush in the middle of all the lights. dual [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (May 1, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looks great blue speaking of light how close is that light the tops?
> 
> Peace


They are about 19-33 inches from the tops. It may be a little far because I had to spread the plants out more than I thought I'd have to, and I have the supplemental lights

So I will get the HPS, but I can't use the MH along w/ it because I only have one ballast! (conversion ballast)

I'll get another HPS light if this grow goes well and I can spread out more.


----------



## blueberry1 (May 1, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> awwww bluee. looking good... keep the LST up.. you should veg em another 5 weeks, and then keep the flouros on with the HPS when you flower..... drool* i could see it.. one big bush in the middle of all the lights. dual [email protected]


hey J. thank u. I was thinking about flowering in a week or two!!! They seem to want to start since I have those 2 girls pre-flowering. My 3 tallest plants are around 20 inches, shortest are about 9 inches. Most around 11. Will I get alot more yield if I hold off for like 4-5 weeks?!!! yeah, it would be a big bush. haha


----------



## blueberry1 (May 1, 2009)

*Here's the most recent of the crap I keep overly-worrying about 
Brown tips/edges/crisping, strange yellowing from the inside-out, brown spots/dried out spots on top of leaves (sometimes turns to a hole)

COMMENTS? SUGGESTIONS?

~blue*


----------



## blueberry1 (May 1, 2009)

*Blueberry
*
*1st & 3rd prizes of the "High Times Cup" * 
*Our Original Blueberry is a mostly Indica (80% Indica, 20% Sativa) strain, that dates to the late 1970s. A large producer under optimum conditions. A dense and stout plant with red, purple and finally blue hues, that usually cure to a lavender blue. The finished product has a very fruity aroma and taste of blueberry. It produces a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality and is very long lasting. Medium to large calyxes. Blueberry has a long shelf life. 

Big Bud
**Winner of the Cannabis Cup, Big Bud has a high yield and produces big, heavy buds. Big Bud is another worldwide classic and has a reputation for producing high yields. It has a massive bud to low leaf ratio. The purpose behind creating Big Bud was to produce a plant with maximum yields. Big Bud has a subtle Skunk taste with a long lasting high. Big Bud feminized has been further stabilized to improve consistency and yield.

**

*


----------



## chasdabigone (May 1, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> *Here's the most recent of the crap I keep overly-worrying about
> Brown tips/edges/crisping, strange yellowing from the inside-out, brown spots/dried out spots on top of leaves (sometimes turns to a hole)
> 
> COMMENTS? SUGGESTIONS?
> ...


maybe you could try feeding them half or 2/3 the nutes you usually do for a week, then slowly up it till that nute burn starts happening, then u will know the max amount


----------



## blueberry1 (May 1, 2009)

chasdabigone said:


> maybe you could try feeding them half or 2/3 the nutes you usually do for a week, then slowly up it till that nute burn starts happening, then u will know the max amount


That sounds good I will try that after I flush the system out. THANKS!
~blue


----------



## tilemaster (May 1, 2009)

Hey Blue check out the comparison pics ...from the wilted clones i recieved in a water cup on 3.18 to the progress on 5/01 -42 days and 14 in 12 12....


----------



## blueberry1 (May 2, 2009)

sick blueberries barfing. haha.
sorry guys


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 2, 2009)

uh oh. hope its not the swine.. god damn h1n1 bullshiattt.... feel better [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (May 2, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> uh oh. hope its not the swine.. god damn h1n1 bullshiattt.... feel better [email protected]


Hey Jtoth...No i'm not sick. Just thought it was funny how those faces look like blueberries, and they are all barfing in-sync. I am amused by the weirdest crap. yeah, i know, totally annoying. haha


----------



## blueberry1 (May 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Hey Blue check out the comparison pics ...from the wilted clones i recieved in a water cup on 3.18 to the progress on 5/01 -42 days and 14 in 12 12....


crap looks good. they really sprung back!!!!!!!! good luck w/ the rest, i'll be checkin them out


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 2, 2009)

oh na its okay... kus i know you cant be elderley, or a child. so i wasnt worried about it. lol they do have some sweet smilies here though[email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (May 2, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> oh na its okay... kus i know you cant be elderley, or a child. so i wasnt worried about it. lol they do have some sweet smilies here though[email protected]


haha true. ur right i'm right in between @ 26. i feel like just yesterday i was 21. how old are most people on here you think? 

i love the smilies they are kinda annoying but really great. specially the ass-kissing one.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 2, 2009)

haha i havnt seen theass kissing one. lol.... shit i was 18 when i joined. im 20 now. hehe [email protected]

ide have to say like 16-45... everyone loves maryjane


----------



## blueberry1 (May 2, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> haha i havnt seen theass kissing one. lol.... shit i was 18 when i joined. im 20 now. hehe [email protected]
> 
> ide have to say like 16-45... everyone loves maryjane


oh yeah everyone does like it. this is a great site here at RIU...
here ya go
kiss-ass


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 2, 2009)

ive learned mostly everything from RIU, and my buddy. lol kiss-ass [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (May 2, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> ive learned mostly everything from RIU, and my buddy. lol kiss-ass [email protected]


yeah i've spent so many hours doing research online, driving myself nuts over the looks of my plants. are u flippin me off 3x!?!?!?

haha
oh and the recent pics i updated...well soon i'll have newer pics and seriously just a few days later they are HUGE!! i think they love Hydro/rockwool...the roots are already starting to spread around into the slabs


----------



## blueberry1 (May 2, 2009)

*Current Stats. SORRY FOR THE REPEAT PICS!!!!!!!

~2 Mystery Big Bud- 46 days from seed
~Most of the plants-Big Bud/Blueberry -Feminized- 40 days from seed
~4 Mystery Sativas- 36 days from seed

Temp- Lights on 78, Lights off 65
Humidity- Lights on 55, Lights off 45
Currently getting full air ventilation w/ the intake fan and smaller fan that blows the air right out the wall. My 600W HPS bulb is attached to a blower that circulates the warm air from the light back into the room for the plants 

The dwarfy (pics 11 & 21 are same plant) one started out so ugly and now is gorgeous w/ 3 main stems coming out the base as in 21.....and so healthy just small 

Thinking about starting a new thread and not doing this one anymore since its so long...w/ just current date----> flowering. what do you guys think? Also, is everyone able to view the pics easily and scroll through ok? I know in some RUI settings you can't see the pics like a slideshow...

~blue
*


----------



## motoracer110 (May 2, 2009)

Blue everything looks awesome. The Light hood is awesome. Something i will have to invest in on my next grow. I'll let you know the final weight when everything is cured  so about how many plants do you have growing right now?


----------



## growman3666 (May 2, 2009)

everything looks just wonderful,
nice and green
great job!


----------



## blueberry1 (May 2, 2009)

motoracer110 said:


> Blue everything looks awesome. The Light hood is awesome. Something i will have to invest in on my next grow. I'll let you know the final weight when everything is cured  so about how many plants do you have growing right now?


*ah thanks moto. I'm getting the HPS light today, switching out the MH soon to give it a break.
It's been alot of work with these gals but worth it. The fun is only beginning. You must have at least a couple zips from that plant of yours!!!
*


----------



## blueberry1 (May 3, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> everything looks just wonderful,
> nice and green
> great job!


*Thanks for stoppin in & the comment-Growman, see you around !!
~blue


*


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 4, 2009)

yo big blue! i saw your post on growmans LST thread. thought i'd drop in and see what you have going on. funny you say you'll scribe my thread to learn some tips from me. this setup you have makes me look like a 4 year old, playing with a fisher price MJ grow playset (if only....)

So about the LST, i counted today and i'm pretty sure i'm averaging about 4 nodes per plant, 2 are a little more stunted than the others, but still about 4 nodes. is that too soon to top? I would read through your thread, but had to comment on how sassy your setup is. i dig it, and +rep mos def.

im already subscribed, drop by my thread in my signature and check it out.

 and keep


----------



## marilize legajuana (May 4, 2009)

lookin good man... Week 8 just started for my blueberries, check em and lemme know what you think.


----------



## blueberry1 (May 4, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> yo big blue! i saw your post on growmans LST thread. thought i'd drop in and see what you have going on. funny you say you'll scribe my thread to learn some tips from me. this setup you have makes me look like a 4 year old, playing with a fisher price MJ grow playset (if only....)
> 
> So about the LST, i counted today and i'm pretty sure i'm averaging about 4 nodes per plant, 2 are a little more stunted than the others, but still about 4 nodes. is that too soon to top? I would read through your thread, but had to comment on how sassy your setup is. i dig it, and +rep mos def.
> 
> ...


oh crap that is funny....i guess I just like to check out ALL kinds of grows, big & small..yah can't discriminate!!!! hah 

Thanks for stopping by 

4 nodes...I think that is probably ok but I would see what Growman thinks. Seems like he was topping his at the 2 or 3rd??? Not sure. I think your plants look strong enough to take it. I'm too late to top mine (since it is close to flowering season 4 them!) so i'd say your's are fine being young but pretty strong!
~blue


----------



## growman3666 (May 4, 2009)

i have topped at second and third but i find the quickest is about the 5th


----------



## growman3666 (May 4, 2009)

now this











Then to this


----------



## blueberry1 (May 4, 2009)

Interesting thanks for that knowledge


----------



## blueberry1 (May 4, 2009)

marilize legajuana said:


> lookin good man... Week 8 just started for my blueberries, check em and lemme know what you think.


*
hey marilize i'm a girl 

thanks for checkin out my grow !!!!!
~blue*


----------



## blueberry1 (May 4, 2009)

*Alright EVERYONE,
The time has come for me to retire this thread and start to only post/communicate through the new one I created. Please check out, SUBSCRIBE, and stay tuned 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/190424-fem-blueberry-big-bud-mystery.html

Thanks all for the support and continued loyalty...
~blue
*


----------



## Intuition (May 4, 2009)

Very nice friend. I especially like youre little blue berry setup (the little ones) cute! haha. I really wish my stems were green like that, the purple kinda scares me but some say its alrite, maybe genetics. Ill be watching this good luck buddy!


----------



## blueberry1 (May 4, 2009)

Intuition said:


> Very nice friend. I especially like youre little blue berry setup (the little ones) cute! haha. I really wish my stems were green like that, the purple kinda scares me but some say its alrite, maybe genetics. Ill be watching this good luck buddy!


thanks intuition. stay tuned w/ my new thread....this one is goin retired!!! they are about to get so biiiiggggg!!!!!! excited


----------



## Intuition (May 4, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> thanks intuition. stay tuned w/ my new thread....this one is goin retired!!! they are about to get so biiiiggggg!!!!!! excited


I definately will yea I cant wait to see them blow up. Thats gonna be something lunar


----------



## blueberry1 (May 4, 2009)

Intuition said:


> I definately will yea I cant wait to see them blow up. Thats gonna be something lunar


well i hope..i'm a lover of full moons. I have a feeling i will be harvesting just after the full moon...we'll see


----------



## growman3666 (May 4, 2009)

blueberry1 said:


> well i hope..i'm a lover of full moons. I have a feeling i will be harvesting just after the full moon...we'll see


when it comes to my occupation full moon is the best time of the month


----------



## blueberry1 (May 5, 2009)

Something that I forgot to say originally is the I PLAN TO SCROG.....haven't started yet. The LST will train them.......


----------



## blueberry1 (May 5, 2009)

*THIS THREAD "MY 2 WK OLD BLU....." IS NOW GOING TO JUST BE A REFERENCE THREAD FOR THOSE WANTING TO LEARN ABOUT GROWING IN ROCKWOOL HYDROPONIC FROM SEEDS. THERE IS SOME GREAT INFO ON HERE SO READ ALONG. I WILL NO LONGER BE RESPONDING OR JOURNALIN IN THIS THREAD.

PLEASE VISIT MY NEW THREAD, WHICH HAS THIS SAME BLUEBERRY/BIG BUD HYDRO GROW THAT WILL BECOME A SCROG. STARTS WITH PRE-FLOWERING STAGE AND WILL END WITH THE HARVEST!!
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/190424-fem-blueberry-big-bud-mystery.html

~BLUE



*


----------

